# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC Hardware 45 est sorti : consoles, Stopcovid et cloud gaming

## Dandu

Canard PC Hardware 45, le numéro du confinement, est en kiosque. Dans cet opus exceptionnellement plus court que d'habitude (une sombre histoire de pandémie et d'agueusie), nous avons décidé de nous intéresser à plusieurs choses.

Premièrement, les consoles Next Gen. Que peut-on déduire des performances annoncées de la PlayStation 5 et de la Xbox Series X ? Les deux consoles se ressemblent tout en étant différentes, et les informations disponibles permettent de comparer les consoles de la fin de l'année à un PC du milieu de l'année. Nous vous expliquerons pourquoi les nouveautés importantes ne sont pas nécessairement les plus visibles, et nous avons même décidé de vous proposer un petit exercice de style : combien vaudrait un PC équivalent aux consoles ? Au passage, comme Sony a retardé sa conférence de présentation en début de mois, et qu'elle a été en ligne après notre bouclage, nous vous proposons d'imprimer l'image ci-contre et de la coller en page 45, à la place de la photo d'un kit de développement.

Deuxièmement, le cloud gaming. Nous avons décidé de comparer les différentes offres du point de vue des performances et de la partie matérielle, en allant au fond des choses. Shadow, GeForce Now, Stadia, Project xCloud, PlayStation Now, comment fonctionnent les offres de cloud gaming, et que pouvez-vous en attendre ? Nous avons aussi choisi de vous parler du contact tracing, et des choix étonnants de l'application Stopcovid. Les récents chiffres montrent bien que la solution française est un échec, mais nous vous proposons surtout une explication sur le fonctionnement de ce type d'application, pour vous expliquer - spoiler - que ça ne marche pas et que l'intérêt reste extrêmement faible. 

Confinement oblige, nous ne pouvons pas vous proposer beaucoup de tests dans ce nméro, mais nous vous présenterons tout de même les GPU Ampere, les Core de 10e génération et les Ryzen 3. Nous avons aussi testé une alimentation qui arrive avec un concept étonnant et pratique, et ackboo vous parlera d'Half-Life Alyx, un jeu parfait pour accompagner le HTC Vive Cosmos Elite testé. Nos rubriques habituelles restent présentes, avec les guides d'achat, un test rétro sur les cartes PhysX, la petite histoire du MP3 par Fanny Rebillard et un dossier sur la radio numérique. Parce que si la télévision numérique a trouvé sa place, la radio, elle, peine à évoluer : nous vous expliquerons pourquoi.

----------


## Catel

Day one !

----------


## Ruvon

Acheté hier  :Cigare:

----------


## vectra

Chouette dossier sur les consoles next gen. J'ai bien apprécié les perspectives vers la fin du SSD sata à terme,  même si ça fait débat sur le forum.

On est déjà pratiquement au point où des nvme corrects sont vendus presque au même prix que des Sata qui ne peuvent apparemment plus évoluer. Si ce n'était la connectique pénible du nvme qui rend pénible l'installation d'un second volume...

Je pense en particulier à ces deux références:
https://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-SA200.../dp/B07VXC9QMH (nvme)
https://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-CT1000.../dp/B077SF8KMG (sata)

Les prix sont moins chers en Allemagne et l'écart de prix se réduit encore. Reste à payer une équerre PCIe avec solution de refroidissement pour les NVMe performants (de 10 à 25€ environ), ce qui est évidemment inutile avec une unité SATA.

----------

